# Putty Apache



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

How do I set up putty to connect to my apache home server? I've been looking all over the place and no one has an answer.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Apache is a web server. Putty is an SSH client. What exactly is it that you're trying to do?


----------



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

I guess I'm confused. I used to use putty to log onto a school host that I thought was apache, but I guess it was accessing something else. I'm trying to use putty to access my html files. What program do I need for this?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You need to install an SSH daemon to connect with Putty. You can use an FTP server if you just need to edit files.


----------



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

What is the best SSH Daemon to use (that is free!)?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html


----------

